

Economic Enlightenment does not Correlate with Going to College - aliston
http://econjwatch.org/articles/economic-enlightenment-in-relation-to-college-going-ideology-and-other-variables-a-zogby-survey-of-americans

======
_delirium
The survey did seem to use a fairly biased set of questions for economic
literacy, though, as even one libertarian blogger (who would otherwise agree
with the sentiment) noted: [http://volokh.com/2010/05/07/ideology-and-
economic-ignorance...](http://volokh.com/2010/05/07/ideology-and-economic-
ignorance/)

